# Cannot sign in to Microsoft Account



## eericks (Dec 8, 2014)

I am using Windows 10 Technical Preview Build 9879. I have had an ongoing problem that I cannot resolve with Microsoft or anyone else up to now. I always receive "your account has been disabled due to too many invalid login attempts..."

I have tried to reset my Microsoft Account a thousand times. I am always denied, even though I have confirmation that my password has been changed. I have used at least three different email addresses for my Microsoft Account. I cannot sign in.

I see a popup at startup that OneDrive has been detected. I cannot login to OneDrive due to the problem I've outlined above.

At the least, I would like to *disable OneDrive*, but cannot find a way.

While browsing the Microsoft Technet forums, I noticed I am not the only one having this problem. If I try to ask Microsoft Online Technical Support, I am merely brought back to the Microsoft Account login screen.

Can anyone help? 

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows Technical Preview, 32 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E4600 @ 2.40GHz, x64 Family 6 Model 15 Stepping 13
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 3582 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce 8600 GTS, 256 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 238471 MB, Free - 195971 MB; D: Total - 238472 MB, Free - 233750 MB;
Motherboard: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd., P35-DS3L
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled *Note: Windows Defender is NOT disabled.*


----------

